
Disaster Preparedness Tokyo - jamessun
http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/ENGLISH/GUIDE/BOSAI/index.htm
======
Albright
And of course the initiative has a cute mascot character, and of course the
book has a manga section. Japan, keep on Japanning.

Seriously, though, this looks like a really great resource. I'd love to pick
up a hard copy were I still living in Tokyo.

EDIT: Holy crap, that manga is downright apocalyptic…

